# Housing affordability



## kylet (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Australia Forum community,

According to the Federal Government the population of Australia is going to be 35 million by the year 2050. How will that change the way we live? With housing affordability already out of control what will this mean for home buyers?

Insight - SBS TV's award-winning forum program - plan to tackle this issue and would like to hear from you.

Are you looking to buy or sell a house or apartment?

Or maybe you just recently bought or sold?

If this is you, or if you have an interesting story on this topic then we'd like to talk to you.

Email kylet[at]sbs[dot]com[dot]au to share your story.


----------

